# NAPLES | Public Transport



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

Here are the new projects of the lines 1 and 6 of the subway in Naples. Great names, great works of art, one of the most beautiful subways of the world. The projects have been introduced to the 10 Biennal exhibition in Venice.

:cheers: 

*Linea 6_Stazione San pasquale (Boris Podrecca)*










*Linea 1_Università (Karim Rashid feat Sergio Cappelli)*




























*Linea 1_Stazione Duomo (Massimiliano Fuksas)*



















*Linea 6_Stazione Chiaia (Umberto Siola)*










*Linea 1_Stazione Capodichino (Richard Rogers)*










*Linea1_Stazione Garibaldi (Dominique Perrault)*










*Linea 6_Arco Mirelli ( Hans Kollhoff)*










*Linea 6_Municipio (Alvaro Siza)*


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW! I love it.
especially SAn PAsquale, CApodichino, Duomo and Mirelli stations.

Naples is gonna to lead the world subways scenario


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Fascinating! 

How about the timeframe?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Incredible designs!!
:eek2::eek2:


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

I like it a lot!

Very modern!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing stations, but when will these be completed?


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Justme said:


> Amazing stations, but when will these be completed?


I think some of them are still u/c (overall on line 1: Toledo, Municipio, Universita', Duomo, Garibaldi)

However all these stations are forecasted to be completed in 2008/2009 if I'm not wrong


----------



## SEAfan (Feb 13, 2006)

Absolutely stunning, Genius! :eek2:

Thanks a lot!  I hope all the stations will be built as depicted here, within the proposed time frame, and on the allocated budget! kay: Naples, like so many other Italian cities, has a lot going for it. :yes: Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I think some of them are still u/c (overall on line 1: Toledo, Municipio, Universita', Duomo, Garibaldi)
> 
> However all these stations are forecasted to be completed in 2008/2009 if I'm not wrong


And how long will all these new lines become? How long will Metropolitana di Napoli become? When?

I was there in the summer and it looks already quite big...


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

Chilenofuturista said:


> And how long will all these new lines become? How long will Metropolitana di Napoli become? When?
> 
> I was there in the summer and it looks already quite big...


that's how the new Naples and surrounding metro system will look like in 2011 with a total of *10 lines*, about *114 stations* and new regional rail networks 
the new Metro will reach *93 Km*!


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Rhoy said:


> that's how the new Naples and surrounding metro system will look like in 2011 with a total of *10 lines*, about *114 stations* and new regional rail networks
> the new Metro will reach *93 Km*!


Ti ringrazio per l'informazione! kay: Veramente impressionante questo cambiamento!


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

wow, the stations look fucking awesome! out of this world! it's like something out of a science fiction movie (or book, if you're into reading).


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

mi sembra che ho bisogno di ritornare a Napoli... :drool: 

Che stazioni!!! :master:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> However all these stations are forecasted to be completed in 2008/2009 if I'm not wrong


I can't wait :clown: :rant:


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

^^ 
Linea 1: 2008 
Linea 6: 2009/2010


----------



## Arichis (May 11, 2005)

Thank you for sharing these great pictures ... what an exciting project!


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

Naples must be a mighty cool city for encouraging loitering -- hope hanging out in those neat stations'll be nice for *everybody*!! Brava, Napoli! (she must be feminine) Has there been any talk of incorporating some thwart toward volcanic effect in the extensions, or would being underground itself serve as sufficient shelter? :dunno:


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

how much is this going to cost? O_O


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

mr.x said:


> how much is this going to cost? O_O


don't know exactly, consider it's the greatest and biggest Subway-Rail system ever planned in Italy and the second most important project financed in Italy after the new italian high speed trains system TAV.


----------



## jarpy1984 (Sep 12, 2006)

well,
Linea 6 is a new subway line. there are art objects in Mostra, Augusto, Lala and Mergellina stations.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

minato ku said:


> It is a new line or a old line tranformated in subway ?
> Like many stations in Metronapoli those has a lot of art objects.
> 
> But trains are very ugly


It is an old line converted in subway
I agree for the trains, I don't like their style.

Chiaia and San Pasquale are an art masterpiece, I love them


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

yuri said:


> It is an old line converted in subway


Linea 6 is a new subway line

Yury, tu ca si napulitan, a Ltr nun è mai partut 
A linea 6 è nova nova 



jarpy1984 said:


> The line, actualy, has a total length of about 2,0 km's


2,5 Km


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

yuri said:


> It is an old line converted in subway
> I agree for the trains, I don't like their style.


As Madeco said is a new line totally underground

As many people your mistake is given by the old project of LTR (Linea Tranviaria Rapida- _Quick Tram Line_) a project of '80s which had to start in 1990 but never started
In '90s, when Napoli decided its ambitious transportation project with reconversion of most of its railways for urban metro-like transport and the project of new metro lines, they decided to use the money for LTR for a totally new underground metro line 

Anyway they bought the trains (that never used) for the never born tram line: and obviously, not to throw away the money they spent for them they decided to use 'em for the metro (at least the first years, with part of the line to complete: when completed with a higher number of passengers forecasted, they'll provide for new rolling stock)


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

Very well, the (great ) Italian mod has explain simple the line’s story


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I understand.

I heard that some line of the Circumvesuviana was transformated in subway.
I hope that you did not keep the old train with graffiti if it was transformated in subway.  

When I went in Naples in 2003 
It had only two subway lines.


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

^^

And now the lines are three 
Naples is also crossed by several urban trains that lead to the outskirts whose service will be soon like a regular metro's service.

Circumvesuviana covers some of those lines I was talking about and, for it to be confortable and safe, new trains will be bought.

@Madeco:
Maronn Made' comm è bbell a stazion 'e Chiaia!


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Madeco said:


> Linea 6 is a new subway line
> 
> Yury, tu ca si napulitan, a Ltr nun è mai partut
> A linea 6 è nova nova
> ...


I agree, but I know that the opened section was built using Ltr gallery, so why can't we talk of reconversion? 
I apologize if I wrong 

In pratica, è vero che la Ltr non è mai partita, però sono state sfruttate le gallerie dell' allora costruenda Ltr. Questo intendevo io.


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

yuri said:


> I agree, but I know that the opened section was built using Ltr gallery, so why can't we talk of reconversion?
> I apologize if I wrong
> 
> In pratica, è vero che la Ltr non è mai partita, però sono state sfruttate le gallerie dell' allora costruenda Ltr. Questo intendevo io.


The opened section was built using only a little part of LTR gallery. 

In pratica è stata usata la galleria da Augusto a Mergellina. E' stata costruita in questi anni la galleria da Augusto a Mostra. Le stazioni Mergellina e Mostra sono state costruite solo in questi anni e sono state riqualificate le stazioni Augusto e Lala.


----------



## BiagPal (Sep 1, 2006)

*Linea 6*

Other pics

Mergellina Station
































































Mostra Station














































Augusto Station



















Lala Station














































Another pic of the gallery under costruction to Arco Mirelli Station


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Madeco said:


> The opened section was built using only a little part of LTR gallery.
> 
> In pratica è stata usata la galleria da Augusto a Mergellina. E' stata costruita in questi anni la galleria da Augusto a Mostra. Le stazioni Mergellina e Mostra sono state costruite solo in questi anni e sono state riqualificate le stazioni Augusto e Lala.


thanks a lot madeco:bow:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

*Subway as Art in Naples*

In 1997, when the transportation authority in Naples (Italy) announced a tremendous new project to build nine lines of subterranean train tracks that would wind through downtown and connect all the sprawling suburbs of this metropolis (4 millions people in metropolitan area), certainly few paid attention. It would never been built, many probably assumed.

Guess what. Everyone was wrong. In short years, three lines of the subway are operating, and dozens of stations are open. Beyond this, the system itself is an artistic statement. Not only has the city made tremendous headway in rebuilding its infrastructure, it has redefined the role of modern transport.

It all began in 2001, when architects Alessandro & Francesco Mendini unveiled their Salvatore Rosa station on line 1. In effect a museum first and a train station second, the Mendini’s conceived of their building as a tableau for local artists. Hardly a wall or bit of floor space in the entire structure is unadorned with artwork. Burlap-covered cars, mosaic tiles, stained glass: The entire structure seems to shimmer with activity.

A year later, the new station down the line, the Piazza Dante station in the center of downtown, opened. As designed by Gae Aulenti—a glazed, airy building infused with blue light—this too was outfitted by contemporary artists, including Sol Lewitt, Joseph Kosuth, Nicola de Maria, and Jannis Kounellis.

The entire project, which planners hope will be complete in 2011, is mind-boggling. Estimates place the cost at 4 billion Euros, encompassing 1400 kilometers of railways and 400 stations in the Campania region (Metropolitana regionale - Regional metro), and 90 kilometers of subway and 100 stations in the city of Naples.

*Some Photos*

*LINE 1*

Dante Station

























Museo Station

























Materdei Station

























Salvator Rosa Station

























Vanvitelli Station

























Rione Alto Station

























Piscinola Station

























*LINE 6* (inaugurated in February 2007)

Mergellina Station 

























Lala Station 

























Augusto Station

























Mostra Station


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Sure looks great!


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Beautiful, that's what every city should do to improve subway and to make it more comfortable kay:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Great compilation!


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

^^ Thankyou


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

*Other Photos*


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Arichis (May 11, 2005)

Very impressive!


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Napo said:


>


These are especially nice. Which station is that?


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

^^ Materdei Station


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

TV video about Napoli's Metro


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

GREAT PROJECTS AND GREAT STATIONS!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

I have made some photos in Naples but there's one I don't know which station this was: 










Which station is this?

Some other photos: http://mic-ro.com/metro/naples.html


----------



## luca81che (Sep 8, 2006)

It's Policlinico's Station..and that it's the old metro project for the city by Lamont Young.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, it looks great. Is the subway relatively new?


----------



## Bel Ludovic (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow! That looks like the best Metro I've ever seen. It really puts us Brits to shame - can you imagine Birmingham or Manchester ever getting a public transport system like that? Nope, me neither...


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

Naples metro looks so clean and beautiful! I wish that metro stations in Amsterdam looked this good!


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

so damn nice!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Wow, it looks great. Is the subway relatively new?


In fact Line 2 was the first subway line in Italy (1924).
The others are rather new, and growing!


----------



## Cotechino (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes nice stations but why don't keep things simple? The main goal should be development of new workable metro lines to increase town life quality.


----------



## BiagPal (Sep 1, 2006)

*Others rendering of the Stazione Università, Line 1*


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm amazed this is a subway line, i envy you Italians and your appreciation for art.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

This station is simply AMAZING! :cheers:


----------



## jchernin (Jul 21, 2005)

absolutely incredible!!!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Toledo station is amazing!
:eek2:
Why that name? It's a Spanish city...
:sly:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I love this new Teletubbies-style station! :yes:


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG! Are they building Subway Stations or modern art museums? I can't wait for it to finish!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Bitxofo said:


> Toledo station is amazing!
> :eek2:
> Why that name? It's a Spanish city...
> :sly:


Toledo is referred to _via Toledo_ an important street of Napoli city center

Napoli was under Spain dominion in the past (just close up to _via Toledo_ there are even the so-called '_quartieri spagnoli'_ - Spanish neighbouroghs) and the king of Naples was a Borbone (king of Spain's family)

A courious thing: they changed the name of via Toledo in _via Roma_ (I think under Fascist era or something)
Obviuosly Napolitans kept on call it Toledo (or better: _Tulet'_ in dialect  )
But as they were just begginning to call it via Roma, few years ago (I'm afraid that this 'few' could mean at least ten years, time never stops...) administration decided to call it newly _via Toledo_
And poor Napolitans got their minds a bit confused


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Rhoy said:


> but hey this is an international forum, isn't it?


But forum language is English. There is a subforum using Italian language: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=169 
(Though I hope that you'll rather stay here and keep us updated in English.)


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

^^
Well, just have a look in the previous page of this thread and you will find all the main infos are in english (as it should rightly be).


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Is there any reason they are making such architectures like these? I am guessing they are trying to redefine modern architectures. Italians is really way ahead of its time in this field.


----------



## alta-bc (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, very impressive. I'm green with envy.

Doesn't anybody, like politicians, special interest groups etc, say that they are spending too much on all these fancy designs? Isn't anybody saying that this could be built way cheaper and save taxpayers' money?

Don't get me wrong, I love the designs and I'm all for them, I was just curious if there is opposition to spending that much money.
How much is all this costing anyways?


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

I think that is important to post the images of Duomo station too. This station is projected by Massimiliano Fuksas ad in my opinion is a very masterpiece, because there is the unification between the modern architecture and the archeology: in fact a roman temple was found during the construction, and this temple will be part of the station. Amazing!:nuts:


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

^^


ELETRIX said:


> *Linea 1_Stazione Duomo (Massimiliano Fuksas)*


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

i like the face columns


----------



## BiagPal (Sep 1, 2006)

*Municipio Station*

A video of the project of the Municipio Station (lines 1 and 6).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHHbK82MBJY


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

It says "We're sorry, this video is no longer available."


----------



## BiagPal (Sep 1, 2006)

It's ok?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Phantastic! Nice architecture, archaeological exhibits - everything a good subway station needs!


----------



## frevilla (Dec 3, 2007)

These are great renders, can't wait to see them built. I specially like Universita station, makes me remember of Verner Panton's 60 modern psychedelic designs. Italians always show the world how to make things beautiful.


----------



## frevilla (Dec 3, 2007)

These are great renders, can't wait to see them built. I specially like Universita station, makes me remember of Verner Panton's modern psychedellic designs. Italians, as always, show the world how to make things beautiful.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm glad Naples is extending its system. I recently stayed there (though only for a couple of nights) and the metro was pretty worthless for the things I wanted to do (get from the main train station or airport to Piazza Municipio and then get out to Pompeii and back). The bus system was OK, though the streets there are totally insane. I did see a lot of construction activity in Naples though, and it'll be awesome once these extensions are complete.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
You can find Napoli currenct network and planned extensions here

http://metroitaliane.it/napoli.html
http://metroitaliane.it/napoli.html


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

Another jewel has been revealed. It's the renewed Montesanto Station situated at the Circumflegrea and Cumana's terminal (future lines 5 and 7) and just at the start of the Montesanto cable railway.

Here some more specific info in the italian forum >>http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=199258


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

^^

March 2010


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

Or April?


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Some photos of the Università station (Line 1) under construction (thanks to the italian forumer luca81  )



luca81 said:


>


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

This station will be open in summer for delays in the construction of exits due to historical reperts


----------



## BiagPal (Sep 1, 2006)

A very beautiful station!! kay:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I like Metro di Napoli because of the cool design... funny and unusual and
I hate Metro di Napoli also for the design... sometimes its just too candy-like, too pink and surrealistic. 
Therefore its one of my favorite metros and at the same time one of the worst


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Is true, for some people this excess of creativity, colors and artwork in the subway can be annoying.
But are these features that make the subways of Naples unique in the world


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Some other renderings of the "Università" station - Line 1.
This station will be open in December


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

..


Madeco said:


> *Progetto Piazza Garibaldi*


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

Madeco said:


> Version two


The station will open at the end of 2011.
The square will be completed in 2012/2013


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

Università-day


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

This is kind of exageratet but at the same time it's... awesome!


----------



## dumbfword (Apr 27, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!

The most beautiful metro station in the world!!


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Some other photos of the inauguration from the italian newspaper "Corriere del Mezzogiorno"

*Università Station - Line1*


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

What the heck did that artist sniff?


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

To note that the images on the walls of the docks are three-dimensional and the perspective change according to your movements :lol:


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great station! Congratulations, you have a lot of good ideas and implement them in subway stations!


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

by Supertim


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

It's crazy :lol:


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

I understand those are cool stations and I certainly love Naples, but I find them too "pop".

I looks tiring to see them every day go and back from work, early in the morning almost asleep. they look perturbating.

I'd prefer something timeless and neutral. 
since stations are public spaces done with public money, they should look nice to most of people most of the time.

these stations look like a discotheque or Disneyland´s Candyhouse, I'm afraid after the "new" effect passes, they look disgusting to lots of users.

plus, Naples has wonderful heritage, it's ridiculous to force people to such a contrast.
a counterpoint would be nice, but this level is just childish.


----------



## neldot (Oct 21, 2009)

Luli pop, I'm not a fan of contemporary art and I consider myself a fairly good connoisseur of neapolitan art heritage, so I should be an unbiased reviewer.  

After visiting the new station, I think that, aside from the exaggerated effect shown in the photos, staying in the station is conversely a different, amiable experience.

It truly seems a virtual place, but in a pleasant way. The feeling is not unnatural as you could guess, and there are an elegance and an harmony in the artworks and installations that clearly outline the difference between this station and a "Disneyland´s Candyhouse". 

Some of the shots I took during my station visit:
(Others are in this thread in the italian forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1348391)


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

Foto by Madeco


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

The Darth Vader-head columns are a nice touch. :/


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ The columns represent two opposite face profiles


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Madeco said:


> Foto by Madeco


I personally like them, but I think they are too colorful and give someone a seizure one of these days.


----------



## Donkeykong (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been in the station; the colours are very strong, but the real effect is nice.
Here are some photos:

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/donkeykongms/sets/72157626294294013/*

Here are some photos:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## Donkeykong (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Napo!


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Bravo Napoli!! This design is so imaginative that it changes the idea of how one metro-station should looks like. This cannot be compared with anything around the world.


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Good grief, those colours are garish! I've never seen such a brightly decorated metro system! I'm still undecided as to whether I like them.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ I had the same thoughts before i visited Napoli and took a ride on its metro. Especially all those pinkish colors:/ But now im a big fan of Metro Napoli! It feels much better life than on pictures.


----------



## Winged Robot (Feb 24, 2011)

I applaud the colorful creativity used, but I'm not a strong advocate for this kind of work in metro stations. They may look cool or hip now, but ten or twenty years from now these stations will probably look absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Colours are timeless! The only trickiness lies in keeping all that invigorating colourfulness spruced up, free of grime...

Well done! I'd say its bedazzlement'll definitely outlive us & then some :cheers:
It's no easy feat what Naples has accomplished, believe us!
I guess its dull  signage would have to be standing back from the rest of its surroundings.


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

*TOLEDO STATION - Line 1 - 2012*






*MUNICIPIO STATION - Line 1 & 6 - 2012*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

metrona1 by Gredies, on Flickr


----------



## Jimmy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

Madeco said:


> TOLEDO STATION - Line 1 - 2012
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io3Tp-1Pk8k">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> ...


Amazing I cant wait for Piazza Municipio to be ready, its gonna be stunning.....


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

FANTASTIC!! :cheers:


----------



## Alseimik (Aug 30, 2010)

ITs very beautiful, good to see that the Italians do good with the designs, we have problems with AnsaldoBreda up here, so you got a bad reputation of all which is related to transportation and especially rail!

Is there anyone here who could explain the city's structure, just simply, because i wonder why the ring line is benching and looping itself so much?


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice work! :applause: Thank you Madeco! 

The intercation between the archeological discoveries and the modern station is perfect, almost poetic. Next years will be fantastic for this city! :banana:


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Alseimik said:


> ITs very beautiful, good to see that the Italians do good with the designs, we have problems with AnsaldoBreda up here, so you got a bad reputation of all which is related to transportation and especially rail!
> 
> Is there anyone here who could explain the city's structure, just simply, because i wonder why the ring line is benching and looping itself so much?


The reason is that the topography of the city is very complex. In few hundreds of meters you pass from the sea level to more than 200 metres a.s.l.
This is the principal reason for the articulation of the ring. If there are orher reasons more prepared users on the argument will answer you.


----------



## uranus45 (Jan 28, 2011)

Alseimik said:


> ITs very beautiful, good to see that the Italians do good with the designs, we have problems with AnsaldoBreda up here, so you got a bad reputation of all which is related to transportation and especially rail!
> 
> Is there anyone here who could explain the city's structure, just simply, because i wonder why the ring line is benching and looping itself so much?


The left (west) part of the ring climbs about 200 mt uphill. The solution to the problem was the loop you see between Salvator Rosa and Medaglie d'Oro stations, which makes the line less steep.

If you want to know more, just ask.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Cute, so if yer mind feels like jumbled spaghetti such that you miss getting off at Medaglie D'Oro, you just have to wait three more stops.

Tell me! is there some kinda Neapolitan mad dash by passengers who jump onto the train ahead of their own one by changing trains at Medaglie D'Oro?


----------



## uranus45 (Jan 28, 2011)

trainrover said:


> ^^ Cute, so if yer mind feels like jumbled spaghetti such that you miss getting off at Medaglie D'Oro, you just have to wait three more stops.
> 
> Tell me! is there some kinda Neapolitan mad dash by passengers who jump onto the train ahead of their own one by changing trains at Medaglie D'Oro?


Oh no, the train stops at Medaglie d'Oro just once, on its way to Piscinola. Between Salvator Rosa and Quattro Giornate it just underpasses Medaglie d'Oro at a much deeper level, without stopping... The line should actually be dotted at that point. It's like a portion of a spiral


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

A map that will help understanding how Neapolitan built-up areas are and will be served by the local metro system:

In red, line 1 as it will be once completed. 
In violet, line 6 as it will be once completed, with its western extension, towards Bagnoli, off the map. 
In light blue, the missing part of line 7, intended to become a western circle line, currently under construction. 
In black, all other rail/metro lines.


metrona3 by Gredies, on Flickr


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Impressive, many stations are either parkside or parkland (or at least that's what I'm reckoning the green tracts to be indicating)!



uranus45 said:


> Oh no, the train stops at Medaglie d'Oro just once, on its way to Piscinola. Between Salvator Rosa and Quattro Giornate it just underpasses Medaglie d'Oro at a much deeper level, without stopping... The line should actually be dotted at that point. It's like a portion of a spiral


Neat, I would've thought, then, that they'd push the under-overpassing away from a station dot.


----------



## Alseimik (Aug 30, 2010)

uranus45 said:


> The left (west) part of the ring climbs about 200 mt uphill. The solution to the problem was the loop you see between Salvator Rosa and Medaglie d'Oro stations, which makes the line less steep.
> 
> If you want to know more, just ask.


No that pretty much make it! (and thanks to Yuri too)

But i will follow this thread with interest!


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Alseimik said:


> No that pretty much make it! (and thanks to Yuri too)
> 
> But i will follow this thread with interest!


You're welcome! 

In next months there will be some pics of a station planned by Kapoor (Monte Sant'Angelo Station) and updates from Toledo, Municipio and Garibaldi stations.

Stay tuned! :cheers:


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Some pics taken by Donkeykong from Garibaldi station. This station will be an important hub because it will be connected with the national railway station.

Here there is a render of the project:











Donkeykong said:


> Cantiere Garibaldi (linea 1) di Donkeykong., su Flickr
> 
> 
> Cantiere Garibaldi (linea 1) di Donkeykong., su Flickr
> ...





Donkeykong said:


> Si inizia a scendere al livello inferiore...
> 
> Cantiere Garibaldi (linea 1) di Donkeykong., su Flickr
> 
> ...





Donkeykong said:


> Cantiere Garibaldi (linea 1) di Donkeykong., su Flickr
> 
> 
> Cantiere Garibaldi (linea 1) di Donkeykong., su Flickr
> ...





Donkeykong said:


> Cantiere Garibaldi (linea 1) di Donkeykong., su Flickr
> 
> 
> Cantiere Garibaldi (linea 1) di Donkeykong., su Flickr
> ...





Donkeykong said:


> Cantiere Garibaldi (linea 1) di Donkeykong., su Flickr
> 
> 
> Cantiere Garibaldi (linea 1) di Donkeykong., su Flickr
> ...


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Here you are some other renders of the final aspect of this station and its square.



Madeco said:


> Alcune nuove foto ma sono piccole


----------



## Donkeykong (Jan 22, 2008)

Great photos!:shifty:



:runaway::jippo:


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice pics! :drool:


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

Nice update, thank u!


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Garibaldi station with the new square will be great! :cheers:


----------



## abraso (Jan 23, 2012)

A former Line A of Roma Metro train, now in service on "Linea Arcobaleno" Napoli-Giugliano-Aversa, of Metrocampania Nordest.


----------



## abraso (Jan 23, 2012)

The tipes of trams:

Sirio










Ct139K










Historical tram type "Meridionale":


----------



## Luca111-_ (Dec 10, 2011)

*Via Verdi' s ventilation shaft and contextual road reconstruction works on March 3rd*

The Via Verdi' s ventilation shaft:
http://i40.tinypic.com/262tmpy.jpg



Repaving works:
http://i42.tinypic.com/2zovigy.jpg



http://i44.tinypic.com/2evghtv.jpg



http://i41.tinypic.com/35hgu2u.jpg



http://i42.tinypic.com/2vsgutf.jpg


the portion of road completed:
http://i42.tinypic.com/2hdsegj.jpg


*Pics by me, Luca111-_*


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Caustic said:


> An ancient Roman temple, you mean.


ehm...yes


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fantastic looking stations.


----------



## Kot Behemot (Jun 28, 2007)

BiagPal said:


> There is a large skylight that illuminates the entire station and 3 other children.


Thanks man! 
I was a bit lost in those pictures. Couldn't imagine what was where. 
I will definitely have to have a ride on this one  
After this station and the one designed by Rashid, for me Naples metro becomes a must-see!
Not that it hasn't been interesting before


----------



## BiagPal (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is a picture of Garibaldi station that is still under construction. The station is nearly complete.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

who is this guy, a mob informant? Why can't we see his eyes?


----------



## BiagPal (Sep 1, 2006)

^^ Because he is a worker who works at the station and which is forbidden to publish pictures.


----------



## BiagPal (Sep 1, 2006)

Other pictures of Garibaldi station that is still under construction.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks BiagPal, fantastic photos. This station looks great! :cheers:


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

BiagPal said:


> Other pictures of Garibaldi station that is still under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:bow:​


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Napo said:


> Yes the archaeological finds have greatly delayed the works, but they have also enriched the stations, such as the Duomo station (UC), in which was found an ancient greek temple during the excavations, and it will be built inside the station.
> 
> Then, *Garibaldi will open in late 2012*, early 2013, while Municipio in late 2013


Is this still likely to be so? I'm planing a trip to the city sometime next May. Probably arriving by train from Rome so this station might even be useful for me


----------



## BiagPal (Sep 1, 2006)

^^ It's difficult to say at this moment in what month will open the Garibaldi Station. In May, it may already be open.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

European mobility week in Naples. Toledo station, here depicted in this image, will open on Monday, September 17th.


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

What is the material used on the walls of Garibaldi station?


----------



## Luca111-_ (Dec 10, 2011)

gogo3o said:


> What is the material used on the walls of Garibaldi station?


I don' t know, but I think that' s black plastic.


----------



## ilovenapoli85 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Inauguration Toledo Station - Line 1*


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

This station is simply AMAZING!! :cheers:


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Italy is famous with its original and imaginative design. The new stations of Napoli metro are perfect example of this – strange but nice, shocking with its beauty, controversial but giving warm feelings.


----------



## Luca111-_ (Dec 10, 2011)

intelligentBG said:


> Italy is famous with its original and imaginative design. The new stations of Napoli metro are perfect example of this – strange but nice, shocking with its beauty, controversial but giving warm feelings.


These beautiful stations are part of a project named "Stazioni dell' arte" (Art Stations) designed by Metronapoli (the company that manages Napoli' s lines 1 and 6, the newest two). In other Italian cities, like Roma and Milano, metro stations are like in the rest of the world.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Luca111-_ said:


> ...In other Italian cities, like Roma and Milano, metro stations are like in the rest of the world.


No, they are WAY worse!

But the Napoli's are just great!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Niemals said:


>


Can someone explain why Medaglie d'Oro-Salvator Rosa section was built like that? Was it a mistake or was relied on geology?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a large elevation gain between those two spots.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Is there a direct underpass link between 1 and 2 lines in Piazza Garibaldi ?


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> Well, not really there is about 4.5km long part that is above ground. Past Colli Aminei the line is no more under the ground.
> 3 stations: Frullone, Chiaiano and Piscinola are on the surface/elevated.


On the Vomero side you mean, but the new path that will be constructed (Piscinola - Capodichino - Garibaldi sector) will be underground.



tunnel owl said:


> If I recall correctly Centro Direzionale already has a second platform beneath the exisitng one of Circumvesuviana. Must have been built in the 70s something. WIll Municipio be designed as a transfer station to linea 6?
> 
> Kind regards


Yes



Fabio1976 said:


> Is there a direct underpass link between 1 and 2 lines in Piazza Garibaldi ?


Yes, it will be completed in the next months


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Niemals said:


> here you can see the line as it is conceived, as a circle line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

By BiagPal


> Vi mostro alcuni servizi dell'inaugurazione della Stazione Garibaldi. Il servizio del TGR delle 14:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> No, you are getting me wrong.
> 
> The city surely needs subway, and I think subways are a good use for EU funds indeed (instead of busways or street mixed-traffic trams).
> 
> ...


Don't know about Italy, but 1520 mm subways are well known for seemingly expensive décors, but with exception of some early 50s stations, all that décor never costed more than 2-4% of station cost (tunnels not incl.) - the most money goes to excavation, concrete, power supply, etc.
Modern technologies allows us to build décor that looks fancy and expensive, but actually is not.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ The ostentation of Napoli subway over-the-top aesthetic enhancement/decor is totally out of place with the current economic climate in Italy.


You think so? You know for sure that this design is more expensive than the very poor one of the new metro line in Milan? 

I think that beautiful design is always welcome, especially in a city like Naples, which is craving a better reputation.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Sunfuns said:


> That would certainly be worthwhile. Those trains are pretty decrepit for European standards. Running trains later in the evening would be a good idea as well. We almost got stuck in Sorrento earlier this year because of it. It was our own fault for not looking up the schedule beforehand, but still…


Circumvesuviana has a great tourism potential (to transport tourists, not as heritage line), as it connects Napoli with famous places like Sorrento, Ercolano, the Vesuvio park (volcano) and Pompei. 

The network is quite larg-ish as suburban networks go in Italy. 

However, Circumvesuviana trains are often scary, dingy and outright dangerous (for passenger experience, not in terms of circulation safety).


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

But those trains are not so old, some of them were built in the 1990s.
Also many station (even the new ones) are quite decrepit, due to the lack of maintenance.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Dingy I understand, but what is it that makes them scary and dangerous?


----------



## napoli1890 (Oct 22, 2013)

friedrichstrasse said:


> But those trains are not so old, some of them were built in the 1990s.
> Also many station (even the new ones) are quite decrepit, due to the lack of maintenance.


uhm... if we talk of this ETR (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elettrotreni_SFSM_ETR_001-118), the 90% was built between '70 and '80. for this etr, a very small percentage was built in '90 (at least as far as i know).
instead about this "new" ETR (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elettrotreni_SFSM_ETR_201-226) (over to say that it was the worst train that i ever seen) 
it is used in very few times hno:

(oh, sorry for my creepy english )


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

When I visited Naples and its surrounding in July 2003, I had noticed well the contrast between the metro line A (clean, very beautiful) and the Circumvesuviana (trains full of graffiti).


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

napoli1890 said:


> instead about this "new" ETR (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elettrotreni_SFSM_ETR_201-226) (over to say that it was the worst train that i ever seen)


Are those new AnsaldoBreda trains really bad?


----------



## napoli1890 (Oct 22, 2013)

friedrichstrasse said:


> Are those new AnsaldoBreda trains really bad?


This is my opinion of course. I am referring not to its quality (I don't think there are comparisons to be able to do), but to its functionality.
Forgetting factor of modernity, sustainability and many other beautiful "cool" things, I prefer the old trains, at least you can breathe in them.
I find the new trains very cramped, poorly lit, and, in my opinion, uncomfortable for those who are foot hno:

Obviously, however, we speak of, about, 30 years of difference... and the difference is noticeable


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

That's the same for many products made by AB...


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

French TV on the new Garibaldi station and the subway of Naples:


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

The architecture is really nice, but the new station will also be very important for the urban transport, linking the central station with the downtown and the rest of the line.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ The ostentation of Napoli subway over-the-top aesthetic enhancement/decor is totally out of place with the current economic climate in Italy.


Funny your fancying the network too dolled up, coz the image you aim arrows toward reveals a ½-done metro station.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

..


> Anche se con un po' di ritardo, vi mostro questi altri 2 video dell'inaugurazione.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...trains-for-metro-line-1-rail.html?channel=525
> 
> *Naples to order more trains for metro Line 1*
> Monday, August 10, 2015
> ...


----------



## Madeco (Sep 21, 2004)

*THE ART STATIONS OF THE NAPLES METRO 

Produced by RAI CULTURA*







Naples owns a treasure that projects it into the future like no other Italian metropolis. An artistic-functional system comprised of metro stops which house approximately two hundred works of art created by more than ninety internationally acclaimed artists. Naples’ metro system, built at the turn of the millennium, is a triumph of international art and architecture and is, rightly so, revered worldwide. The "Toledo", "Università", and "Dante" metro stops are one-of-a-kind museums in which passengers unknowingly become the actual visitors.

From ITALY. A JOURNEY THROUGH BEAUTY 2015. Produced by RAI CULTURA

Napoli possiede una ricchezza che la proietta nel futuro come nessun’altra metropoli italiana. Un complesso artistico-funzionale, composto da fermate della metropolitana che accolgono circa duecento opere d'arte realizzate da più di novanta autori di fama internazionale. La metropolitana di Napoli, realizzata a cavallo del nuovo millennio, è un trionfo dell’arte e dell’architettura internazionale e, giustamente, viene celebrata in tutto il mondo. Le stazioni della Metropolitana "Toledo", "Università" e "Dante" sono musei unici perché i passeggeri in transito diventano veri e propri visitatori a loro insaputa.

da ITALIA. VIAGGIO NELLA BELLEZZA 2015 prodotto da RAI CULTURA


----------



## ilovenapoli85 (Oct 6, 2009)

Soon also the newly Municipio station will be another one of a kind museum


----------



## Sevillano47 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice Stations


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...for-naples-metro-train-order.html?channel=525
> 
> *CAF selected for Naples metro train order*
> Monday, June 20, 2016
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

146407195


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

^^ :drool:

Some pics taken yesterday of Garibaldi's metro entrance


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Today have restarted construction work of subway Line 7, blocked for years because of financial problems.

Here are some pictures of Monte Sant'Angelo station construction, designed by Kapoor
































































And some render of the entrances and platform level:


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

The art on Naples subway is astonishing in the current mindset of what art is.. I would love if more subways would take the Naples aproach.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates Napoli Centrale Station + Piazza Garibaldi 
Design: Dominique Perrault




































pics by markunderground


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

New *Napoli-Afragola High-Speed Train Station * (U/C)
Design: Zaha Hadid Architects
See more: Official thread




































https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1183334288420417/?type=3&theater


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

City planned to return tram tracks from Chiaia to Mergellina:
http://www.napolike.it/tram-a-napoli-ritorneranno-i-binari-dalla-riviera-di-chiaia-a-mergellina


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne.../work-restarts-on-napoli-metro-expansion.html

*Work restarts on Napoli metro expansion*
01 Jun 2017










ITALY: Work on the extension of Napoli metro Line 1 restarted on May 30 with a ceremony attended by Minister for Territorial Cohesion & the South Claudio De Vincenti and Campania Governor Vincenzo De Luca.

Work was suspended in 2011 on the route between Garibaldi and Piscinola via the airport. Once completed, this would make the existing metro Line 1 into a circular route, and connect with the MetroCampania NordEst line which north from the city

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...gh-speed-station-inaugurated.html?channel=523

*Naples Afragola high-speed station inaugurated*
Tuesday, June 06, 2017










_THE prime minister of Italy Mr Paulo Gentiloni travelled to Campania on a Trenitalia Frecciarossa 1000 high-speed train on June 6 to inaugurate the first phase of Naples Afragola station_

Located 3km north of Naples on the high-speed line to Rome, Afragola will be served by 18 services per day in each direction on the Turin - Salerno and Venice - Reggio Calabria routes from the start of commercial operations on June 11. The journey time from Afragola to Rome Termini will be 55 minutes

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

And how will folks get from the remote Afragola station to downtown Naples?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Napoli Afragola HS Station



Suburbanist said:


> This was discussed a couple pages before. Just to summarize: Napoli Afragola will not be a common stop for all trains traveling to or from Napoli Centrale. It will, however, be the stop for plenty of planned "Freacciargento" and "Frecciabianca" services linking points further South with Roma, which will use the high speed link to Napoli/Salerno and then improved/regular lines.
> 
> The time savings for these trains will be around 20-25 minutes and it will avoid capacity issues at Napoli Cle.





Eddard Stark said:


> A new semi-HSR link between Afragola and Salerno (actually connecting near the town of Sarno with the old one) has been built from Afragola. The new link passes NORTH of the vesuvius, since there is no space SOUTH of the vesuvius, an area which happens to be at the same time extremely dangerous in case of eruption and one of the most urbanized in all Italy. Today's slow line passes south of Vesuvius, all thought HSR trains Rome-Naples-Reggio already use the line north of Vesuvius, but to do so they need to go from Afragola to Naples Centrale, then the train has to depart on the opposite way and go back to the area of Afragola and take the new line. With the opening of Afragola, all that will be cut probably saving more than 20 minutes, possibly even more, between Rome and Calabria.
> 
> So now you understand that the only way to use the new line "north of vesuvius" for the connections Rome-Calabria and still stop fairly close to Naples WITHOUT having to turn around the train was Afragola
> 
> ...


See complete discussion here > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425631&page=105


More about Napoli Afragola High Speed Train Station > official thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968071

***


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^


























































































http://www.archilovers.com/projects/7147/gallery?1912199


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Some pics of the renewed Funicolare Centrale, one of the four funiculars of the city of Naples that connect the hilly districts with the city center.











































































Augusteo Station



















CVE Station





































Fuga Sation














































Sala di Controllo



















Sala macchine


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

*Monte Sant'Angelo*, line 7, UC

Anish Kapoor artpiece entrance of the subway stop




























http://napoli.repubblica.it/cronaca/2017/09/09/news/napoli_a_monte_sant_angelo_pronta_la_scultura_di_anish_kapoor-174966059/


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

*Chiaia station*, line 6, UC


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

That station is shaped like a feminine reproductive organ.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Afragola is the best Train station design in Europe imho even i still have questions about Naples city and his overall management


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

The management of the Afragola train station, which is actually situated outside the municipality of Naples anyway, belongs to RFi, basically the national railway company, which is also private, and usually do good job in keeping the stations in good conditions


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Foto cantiere fermata Duomo. Linea 1










Cantiere della stazione Municipio. Linea 6


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Municipio station. Line 1


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Università station. Line 1 



















Materdei station. Line 1


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Note: Santa Maria del pianto was cancelled


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne.../view/italian-transport-funding-approved.html

*Italian transport funding approved*
12 Mar 2018










ITALY: The Ministry of Infrastructure & Transport allocated €190·9m for urban rail projects in seven cities on March 7

...

Napoli is receiving €38m for the construction of a new metro Line 6 depot to be built near Mostra. This is needed to stable a new fleet that is to be purchased for the 3·3 km extension of the light metro line from Mergellina to Municipio, which is scheduled to open in April 2019

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The regional transport operator has linked to the full article "Bringing Together Napoli's Networks", published in the spring issue of Metro Report International. The article describes the present and future of Naples' complex rail networks.

It is available by clicking the link here:

https://www.eavsrl.it/web/content/bringing-together-napoli’s-networks


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

In my humble opinion, Toledo station is one of the prettiest stations I have been to


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Da18be said:


> Università station. Line 1


Dart Fener is coming... :lol:


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

The *force *is strong in that one


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The rebuilt Pratola Ponte station on the Circumvesuviana regional rail network east of Naples opened last month. 

Cross-post from Italy forum:



mr. jaco said:


> _INAUGURATA STAMATTINA LA NUOVA STAZIONE DI PRATOLA PONTE, A POMIGLIANO D’ARCO. RESTYLING DELLA FACCIATA PRINCIPALE E NUOVI SERVIZI…_
> 
> Inaugurata stamane la nuova stazione di Pratola Ponte: il restyling di questa struttura rientra nell’ambito del programma di riqualificazione e potenziamento “Smart Stations”, approvato nel novembre 2017 e per il quale erano stati stanziati circa 37 milioni.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Napoli metro train order signed


ITALY: Napoli regional transport operator EAV has signed a framework agreement with CAF covering the supply of up to 10 six-car trainsets for the 10 km Arcobaleno suburban metro line between Piscinola and Aversa Centro. The deal signed on June 22 includes a firm order for an ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Some days ago the president of the Campania region presented the project for the fourth metro line in Naples, that will connect the city centre (Cavour Square, interchange with Line 1 and 2) to the new High Speed Train's Station in Afragola, in the province of Naples. 

The line will be a driverless light-metro, 13km long.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Some images of the Chiaia station L6 under costruction. The station and the first strecht of the line will open early next year.

The dome over the platforms:




















































Pltaforms through the dome


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

L6 at first will open from Mostra to San Pasquale, then to Municipio where it will interchange with the L1. The entire line will open next year.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Ongoin works at Municipio square (L1-L6). L1 station opened some years ago, works continues for the construction of the L6 station, the square's design which will include an archelogical park and a tunnel that will connect the two stations with the port. Here some pics and renders:










Render































L6 Station works:























Connection with the Port:



















Waterfront design:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Duomo station L1 render. The station will open in a few months:

Platforms









The station will have an external glass dome thorugh which will be seen an ancient greek temple founded douring excavations:










While works in the square continues:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Arco Mirelli L6 station. External works:


















































































The station inside is almost complete.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

These are the new Caf trains (20 total) for the L1. 







The first two were delivered in the last weeks.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Lastly, some pics of the new Centro Direzionale station L1, that will connect the city's business district with the metro network:


































Render:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

L1 works and renders. This strecht includes 7 new stations and will connect the airport with the metro network and the city centre. Part of this new track will be shared with the NorthEst (rainbow) metro line:







Once completed the line will be a 25km long circle line connecting all the other existing lines and commuter rails and the city's focal points: Airport, Central Station, Port, City Center, Suburbs.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

A clip about the project for a new dirverless metro line that will connect the centre of Naples with its populous northern suburbs and the new Napoli-Afragola HSR Station, population served 1.12 mln:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Chiaia station - Line 6: almost completed, opening planned for June 2021.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Recap for the Local Public Transport Network of Naples:

Operative Metro Lines: 30.8 km - 28 stations
*M1 *18 km, 18 stations
*M North-East *10.5 km, 6 stations
*M6 *2,3 km, 4 stations (currently closed)

New Metro Lines/Stretches (Under Construction - Proposed): 24.7 km - 25 stations
*M1/North East *8 km, 8 stations (2024)
*M6* 3,7 km, 4 stations (2021-2022)
*M10 *13 km, 13 stations (projected)

Operative Suburban Train Lines: 207,8 km - 141 stations
*Line 2* 19 km, 12 stations
*Circumvesuviana (6 Lines)*: 142 km, 97 stations
*Cumana* 19,8 km, 16 stations
*Circumflegrea* 27 km, 16 stations

New Suburban Line (Under Construction)
*Line 7 *10,5 km, 12 stations

Funiculars: 3 km - 16 stations
*Funicolare Centrale* 1,2 km, 4 stations
*Funicolare di Chiaia* 536 m, 4 stations
*Funicolare di Mergellina* 556 m, 5 stations
*Funicolare di Montesanto* 825 m, 3 stations

Map:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

A ride on the new Line 6:


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Napo said:


> Recap for the Local Public Transport Network of Naples:
> 
> Operative Metro Lines: 30.8 km - 28 stations
> *M1 *18 km, 18 stations
> ...


Very interessing and very well done but why don't you mention the Tramway system?Any news about it?Thank you.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Very interessing and very well done but why don't you mention the Tramway system?Any news about it?Thank you.


The tram service was suspended for years to allow the completion of the subway works in Piazza Municipio (Lines 1-6). This year some lines have reopened.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Capodichino Airport station (Line 1)


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

New trains (40) by Stadler for the Circumvesuviana suburban rail:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Duomo station - Line 1





=AZUi3HZLF8wyXFLyvEy7469h9Z-d46GtBWo3aMes67aOd30DjyMSinoP1h2gXfGItFGulfZ1twh6_cCAXv-Ozy6xckkiR7ElsUdT4BOuR0DDFXAg1FkMoy4ECwr2oX9gGPL5z9pvuB7ZT-XDBsx_e2pN&*tn*=*bH-R']


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Construction Updates: Cantieri | Metropolitana di Napoli Spa

Capodichino Airport station (Lines: 1 + North East metro)




























Poggioreale station (Line 1)



















Tribunale station (Lines: 1 + North East metro)




























Duomo station (Line 1)



















Municipio station (Lines: 1 + 6)





































Chiaia station (Line 6)











Arco Mirelli station (Line 6)


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Early in the year it was forecast that Duomo station would open in July. By the lack of news I assume it hasn't... Anybody knows what's happening and how long is the delay likely to be?


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

The new Duomo station - Line 1 was inaugurated today:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Beautiful!

Summer 2021 is the "European Summer of Infill Subway Stations."

Just in the past month we have seen infill stations open on existing stretches of the Berlin, Barcelona, Catania and Naples metros.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Summer 2021 is the "European Summer of Infill Subway Stations."
> 
> Just in the past month we have seen infill stations open on existing stretches of the Berlin, Barcelona, Catania and Naples metros.


The only real infill station is the one in Barcelona, which was newly planned in the early 2000s in an existing subway tunnel (in service since 1973).

The other ones were just part of subway extensions that opened later than their respective subway tunnels because their construction suffered delays (a few months in the case of Berlin, a few years in the case of the two Italian cities).

I mean, they were not infill stations whose construction was planned once the tunnels were already in service, but stations opening later due to their construction being quite difficult (for instance due to archaeological reasons in the case of Duomo in Naples).


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The Duomo station (Naples' subway). Excavation works for the station have brought to light the foundations of a temple dating back to the 1st century b.C, as well as several archeological finds of great interest.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Lovely station Duomo. I thought Toledo was gorgeous, but this one "mamma mia!!!"


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------

